# Lights...What are you using and How long @ day



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all
title pretty much says it all. Just wondering what everyone uses for Lights
and how long do you keep them on. Please post tank size as well!!

29 Gallon
150 Watt Halide 14K
I also use T5 actincs (blue)
I do have blue and white Leds in my hood but I find they are not strong enough.
I usually run the Halide between 9 and 12 hours a day. The blues and hour in the morning and an hour to hour and a half at night.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Right now...

5.5 Gallon Mixed Softies/LPS coral tank has a Nova Extreme T-5 2 bulb fixture and runs about 12-14 hours a day.

10 Gallon "Singapore Green" tank has a single 15 watt 10,000k NO fixture that runs about 12 hours daily

10 Gallon SPS tank has a 150 watt Hilde with 14,000k Coralvue bulb and runs about 10 hours a day.

20H Gallon SPS tank has a 250 watt halide with 14,000k Coralvue bulb and runs about 10 hours a day.

55 Gallon Live Rock/Live Sand tank uses a 2 x 40 watt bulbs in a shop light fixture with both bulbs being URI actinics on a timer with 12 on and 12 off cycle. Might replace these with VHO's if I ever quit procrastinating...

All Halides are retros from Hello Lights and use the ARO electronic ballast.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

I only leave the lights on in my salt tank, the rest are just left unlit unless I'm performing maintenance, having company over, or just looking at them


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

*This is my first tank setup *

* System Profile*


*Display*: Standard 90-gallon All-Glass-Aquarium with 650gph Amiracle external overflow
*Stand*: AGA Geneva
*Sump*: Approx. 15-gallon acrylic cube
*Skimmer*: AquaEuro USA 135 in-sump skimmer
*Return Pump*: Danner 500gph Mag Drive submerged pump
*Water Movement*: Two 12v Controllable Koralia 4 pumps with two-way controller.
*Lighting*: 48" Current USA Outer Orbit fxiture. Two 150w DE MH (12,000K Reeflux & 20,000K Ushio) and Two 48" 130w Dual Actinic PCs
*Phosphate Reactors*: Two Phosban Reactors daisy-chained off a MJ1200 pump. GFO* in one, GAC** in the other

* Granular Ferric Oxide
** Granular Activated Carbon
*Photo Period*


*7:00 a.m.:* Actinics On
*9:00 a.m.:* Metal Halides On
*5:45 p.m.:* Metal Halides Off
*10:30 p.m.:* Actinics Off
Moonlights on 24 hours a day


----------



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Joey what kind of moonlights do you have? The ones that are just the spotlight type,that you stick wherever you want with suction cups?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

when i went and upgraded to my canopy i had the same amount of light but powered by icecap...and the moonlights i whent to my LFS and got the spot ones that bring's two led in each plug there expensive but you buy the first set and then you buy adapters that bring just the plug with twp led just keep pluging to each other its prety nice and neat no mess of cables


----------

